
Ask HN: Anyone used a drum throne as an office chair? - ifend
I suffer from lower back pain (mainly due to an elongated tail bone) and have not found a good office chair.<p>I&#x27;m considering a drum throne (this guy here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aheaddrumsticks.com&#x2F;drum-thrones-spg-bbr.html). Does anyone have experience with using a drum throne? Or can you recommend a good tail bone friendly chair?<p>Thanks, and have a great day!
======
aynsof
I'm hooked on Ikea stools/chairs for work. My back just can't deal with those
mushy OSHA-compliant office chairs. My recommendation would be to head to your
nearest Ikea and try them all out.

The other thing that really helped my back pain was getting some Alexander
Technique lessons from an experienced teacher. YMMV, of course.

Best of luck!

~~~
ifend
Which Ikea chair did you go with? I unfortunately don't have an Ikea close by
so can't try them out.

~~~
aynsof
I got a Vågsberg/Sporren:
[https://ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/spr/29006662/](https://ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/spr/29006662/)

I definitely wouldn't recommend it to someone who hasn't tried it out first,
though.

------
matt_the_bass
You may wish to consider a standing desk. I’ve been standing dealing for about
3 years and love it. I have a hard ikea tall chair for the times I do want a
short sit.

I’ve also recently switched to minimalist “barefoot” shoes. They made a huge
difference to my knees. Maybe they will help your back.

~~~
ifend
I've been wearing the "barefoot" shoes for a few years and love them! I tried
a standing desk for awhile and had mixed results.

My plan is a good chair + regular breaks + fidgeting. I just got a Simply Fit
Board that I keep under my desk. I rest my feet on it and occasionally use it
like I'm playing a double bass drum, then balancing on it during phone
calls/meetings.

